# Move the Progress Bar



## ertyu (Nov 4, 2003)

The current placement of the green progress bar lines up almost perfectly with text displays used in the programming, to the point where you can't see the text at all if the progress bar is in place. There is plenty of room to move the progress bar towards the bottom of the screen and keep it out of way of that and other content. There isn't the need there once was to avoid the edges of the screen either.

When deciding how to reformat 4:3 content I was trying to use the TV zoom and it had the effect of moving the progress bar in this manor and I found it quite nice to limit the impact on the content. Now that I've used the tivo more on HD content, I'm noticing content I may be missing and getting annoyed by that.


----------



## filovirus (Aug 22, 2013)

The clear button removes the progress bar.


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

The progress bar is awful. It is annoying me more and more, there should be an option to turn it off.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

There is a key sequence that you can enter which causes it to clear quicker. I think it still works on newer units. It's Select-Play-Select-Pause-Select.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

It should never have been put at the bottom of the screen in the first place, because, even before the Series 1 was being designed, that was where everybody else was putting everything else. Local weather bulletins have been covering up network graphics like scores and translations for at least the last 30 years or more.


----------



## skypros (May 19, 2015)

Thanks Dan.... That worked Perfect on my Roamio Plus!!!

BTW... doing the sequence again win disable the function.



Dan203 said:


> There is a key sequence that you can enter which causes it to clear quicker. I think it still works on newer units. It's Select-Play-Select-Pause-Select.


----------

